# Warped doors and doorways?



## WestBentley (Mar 5, 2007)

So it turns out the task that Aaron and I chose for last week - cleaning and painting the doors, so that we could re-hang them - may have been a complete waste.   The doors are seriously warped and it appears the frames for the doors are also messed up.   Unfortunately I forgot to take pics, although the warping wasn't so obvious (since we didn't see it til we tried to hang them!) so I don't know that would have helped.

What would folks suggest - buy new doors and make the old door frames work, or just buy whole new doors w/frames?  Our budget seems to be getting stretched thinner at every turn, but wasting more time trying to fit straight doors into warped doorways seems like it could be an even bigger issue.

We want to get the doors onto the "all but trimmed" rooms so they won't get dirty when we do drywall and flooring in the hall/dining/kitchen.   We were also hoping to hang the doors so we can safely bring the pups over for some nights without worry about giving them too much freedom in the "fixed up" rooms...


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 5, 2007)

First, make sure your walls are in line. If they are not, even a new pre-hung door is going to appear warped. If the walls are in line I don't think pre-hung doors would be too expensive (remember, you would have to make door slabs fit the opening, mortise the hinges, lock and latch) which can become a real challenge for DIYers.
Glenn


----------



## WestBentley (Mar 5, 2007)

Um, how do I know if my walls are in line?


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 6, 2007)

Put a level on the walls on each side of the door, the ideal situation would be that the walls are plumb and the level will show true plumb front, back or side to side in the opening.


----------

